# tyhroid and kidney failure?



## beckiburt (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi All,
I have had hypothyroidism for nearly 3yrs now and have only just got my levels about right but i had a blood test for kidney function and have found out that my kidneys are now packing up im am trying to find out if this could be connected to my thyroid not functioning very well.
has anyone else had this problem and at what stage you are at with it?


----------



## bella77 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am no expert but when your thyroid slows down which controls pretty much our entire body it will slow down our metabolic rate on how fast our body functions, it is the core to our whole being, it even controls our heartrate which controls how much we urinate, every time your heart beats it controls just how much urine is built up and if u r urinating at a slow pace I would suggest to see if u r suffering from adrenal fatigue or have your thyroid medication adjusted to speed things up a little u r obviously sluggy in how much your kidneys r producing and what rate they r functioning so take one step at a time see if your Dr will check your adrenal glands..best of luck 2 u


----------



## kadams68 (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm a 40 yr. old female. I had a goiter develop in my thyroid (the size of a softball) when I was 30, shortly after childbirth. I live in a small town and was never told anything about thyroid issues. My doctor told me the goiter was just a hormonal thing. They removed half my thyroid and I've never been the same. I was told it was "no big deal". But I'm finding out that's not true. IT IS A VERY BIG DEAL!

I have no appetite, but gained a LOT of weight. I'm losing hair, my skin is pale and dry. I can't remember things like I used to, My lower legs have retained so much fluid they are now deformed. I can't walk because of it. I have muscle weakness, temperature sensitivity, chest pains, sleep issues, severe fatigue, depression, mood swings, my hands and legs shake, anxiety attacks, the list goes on and on.

Including KIDNEY issues. Pain, infections, frequent urination, and bladder control issues. It's terrible. A specialist told me he suspects Hashimoto's Disease. Unfortunately, he retired and I'm trying to get help now with no luck.

I've been researching the thyroid and found out it can cause chaos for just about every organ in your body, your metabolism and many body systems. It can even lead to heart issues if untreated.

I've been thinking all my problems were separate: nausea, night sweats, cold chills, digestive disorders, liver issues... and the above mentioned. Now I'm thinking it's all thyroid related.

You are not alone.

My symptoms have gone undiagnosed and untreated for years and I'm now very worried. I'm seeking help from any doctor who will listen. Living in a small town, the doctors here aren't of much help and their information is limited. I often wonder if they listen at all. I might have to seek help in a larger city if I can find anyone willing to hear me out.

Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------

